# First HDMI 1.3 Products hit the market



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

The following is an article from HDTV magazine. HDMI 1.3 is extremely important to the market due to the support for 1090p and Deep Color. Read on ...
http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/2006/10/first_products.php


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

All HDMI supports up to 1080p 60Hz and there is no and will be no sources for "deep color" (36 to 42 bit) any time soon. All sources are 24 bit color including the newest Blu-ray and HD-DVD. 1.3 is mostly marketing hype.


----------



## mssturgeon (Dec 8, 2004)

William said:


> All HDMI supports up to 1080p 60Hz and there is no and will be no sources for "deep color" (36 to 42 bit) any time soon. All sources are 24 bit color including the newest Blu-ray and HD-DVD. 1.3 is mostly marketing hype.


Define "any time soon". Don't you want your next display device to support it? It'd be a shame to drop several grand on a TV that won't support deep-color and be locked into that purchase for several years unable to take advantage of the deep-color sources that may hit the market in the mean time.

Don't forget that 1.3 also doubles the video bandwidth, adds support for new digital audio formats, and most importantly: automatic a/v synching capability ... which has been a big problem in some devices up to this point.

I'd hardly classify it as "mostly marketing hype".

- Shane Sturgeon


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

mssturgeon said:


> Define "any time soon". Don't you want your next display device to support it? It'd be a shame to drop several grand on a TV that won't support deep-color and be locked into that purchase for several years unable to take advantage of the deep-color sources that may hit the market in the mean time.
> 
> Don't forget that 1.3 also doubles the video bandwidth, adds support for new digital audio formats, and most importantly: automatic a/v synching capability ... which has been a big problem in some devices up to this point.
> 
> ...


You are likly looking at the successor of the BD/HD formats. That would be in about 8 to 12 years. There may be some content offered as a download on the Internet but it would be short (because of the tremendous bandwidth involved for 36/42 bit color) and not feature films. I would not hold off buying a TV (I just bought a HD10K projector) for 1.3 but on the next one it may be necessary.

Audio support has noting to do with video so having a 1.3 TV doesn't apply to the advanced audio codec support. Support for passing DD+, TrueHD, and DTS-HD (Master) over 1.3 is not all together necessary as long as the player decodes and send as lossless LPCM over HDMI.

The auto A/V sync is probably the most needed feature at this time in 1.3


----------

